# Diodos quemados



## hongo123 (Feb 9, 2011)

Pues primero que nada buenos tardes colegas. Lo que pasa es que tengo una pequeña fuente de 12v 2a que solo consta de transformador diodos un capacitor esta fuente la utilizo para amplis pero un día ice un proyecto de electrolisis y lo hice funcionar con esta fuente, estuvo funcionando bien y después se me quemaron los diodos hoy ya repare la fuente le cambie los cuatro diodos por un puente rectificador pero mi duda es porque se me quemaron los diodos y que puedo hacer para que no se me quemen??


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2011)

hongo123 dijo:


> Pues primero que nada buenos tardes colegas. Lo que pasa es que tengo una pequeña fuente de 12v 2a que solo consta de transformador diodos un capacitor esta fuente la utilizo para amplis pero un día ice un proyecto de electrolisis y lo hice funcionar con esta fuente, estuvo funcionando bien y después se me quemaron los diodos hoy ya repare la fuente le cambie los cuatro diodos por un puente rectificador pero mi duda es porque se me quemaron los diodos y *que puedo hacer para que no se me quemen??*



Pon un fusible
No excedas la corriente Máxima de los diodos.
No excedas la tensión Máxima de los diodos.
No excedas la temperatura Máxima admisible por los diodos.
Etc

*Editado* para mayor claridad.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 9, 2011)

Si bien la respuesta con respecto al porqué está implícita en la respuesta de Fogonazo, solo para aclarar, se quemaron porque excediste su capacidad de trabajo, ahora con el puente, probablemente si te excedés, vas a quemar el transformador. 

PD al hell: El que en la vida chuculá, chuculita, chucalata, Ojolita, ojalata. Si maltlatás los didlos, se lompen pol aflección.


----------



## hongo123 (Feb 9, 2011)

Muchaz gracias por sus respuestas



Fogonazo dijo:


> Pon un fusible
> No excedas la corriente Máxima de los diodos.
> No excedas la tensión Máxima de los diodos.
> No excedas la temperatura Máxima admisible por los diodos.
> ...



se me quemo el fusible y la resistencia como puedo hacer para matener la coriente en 2 amperes sin que se queme nada esque el dipositivo empieza a consumir mas de los amperes asta llegar como a 7 y se me quema el fusible tambien probe con resistencia y tambien se quemo.Te agradeceria que me echaras la mano.

P.D. quiero limitar la corriente no regularla.


----------

